

The Coming AI War - ca98am79
http://www.forbes.com/2009/06/18/cosmist-terran-cyborgist-opinions-contributors-artificial-intelligence-09-hugo-de-garis.html

======
khafra
The speculation in that article is so laboured, I'm surprised it made it into
a popular magazine.

Considering that brain-computer interfaces have been in development since the
1970s and have only made it to an extremely coarse, infection-prone vision
replacement, it seems unlikely his "cyborgist" party could be a significant
force.

That leaves the war between "terrans" and "cosmists;" or "luddites" and
"singularitarians." But unlike the luddites of yore, these needn't have easily
available industrial targets. The Butlerian Jihad would need to be severe,
indeed, to keep isolated research teams or even wealthy hobbyists from
constructing a self-improving machine intelligence, once Moore's Law has taken
the hardware obstacles out of the way.

That probably wouldn't be an optimal outcome, but I don't see any way to avert
eventual AI other than an energy collapse or other catastrophe halting the
advance of technology in general.

------
ca98am79
I submitted this with the title that Forbes has: "The Coming Artilect War" -
why was it changed to "The Coming AI War?"

